# Sabrina's 5 Gallon Planted Tank



## Splendid Splendens (Jul 14, 2011)

Here is my 5g planted tank, for the record most of the plants were just put in last night and this is my first attempt at a real planted tank.

I want to replace the cheesy backdrop with either solid black or white, but the man likes the one that's on there. 




























The light is a 14 watt 6700k CFL bulb, the substrate is sand with gravel underneath and I am dosing with Flourish Excel.

I set this tank up with Scarlet Badis in mind, they're the apple of my eye.
I will probably put some shrimp in there too. Hopefully Blue Pearls. 

Sorry for the photo quality. I'm still learning to use my new camera.

I guess that's it for now - thanks for looking!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice.
look forward to seeeing the updated photos with stock in it.


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks a lot! 

Don't hold your breath for the stock though - I am still trying to get some of those little Scarlet gems!
Canadian Aquatics has some lovely Blue Pearls at a decent price, but I'm not %100 settled on those yet. It's the Badis I really want!!!

For now I stuck a few Guppies in there to "liven it up" and keep the bottom from getting messy with plant debris.


----------

